
Epic Games files lawsuit against Apple - po1nter
https://twitter.com/FortniteGame/status/1293994211621167105
======
gnabgib
Dupe (2x) "main"-thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146902)
another dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24147127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24147127)

